# Fish to smoke?



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

I know mullet and trout are good smoked any others???


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't forget salmon


----------



## ironchef (Feb 16, 2006)

Cold smoked tuna is also very good, as is halibut.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Don't forget salmon


 
how could i ever forget my favoritte,duh!~


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lake Superior Whitefish!

Or in a pinch, whitefish from whatever lake you can get 'em from. You can probably smoke just about any fish, but the results will vary greatly depending on how the fish is prepared (brined,cured, etc.) and smoked (smoke wood used and temp smoked at can produce HUGE swings in flavor and texture). 

John


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

kim, i'm so glad you mentioned mullet. smoked mullet is delicious. i used to get it at fast eddie's place on anna maria island in florida, but i haven't been back there for years. 

for smoking, did anyone mention river shad? delaware river smoked shad is also delicious.

and i'm with ronjohn on smoked whitefish. with a little mayo, on a bagel with chopped scallion, and a squirt of lemon.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

Smoked bluefish is a real treat!


----------



## MJK (Feb 17, 2006)

Any dark fish.  I once smoked a carp out of the Susquehanna River.  Trimmed the mud meat out (you'll know it when you see it) and kep the firm stuff.  Brined it overnight and smoke it for eight hours.  Taste and texture like salmon.  It was caught way upstream of TMI so it didn't glow.  I just wouldn't eat too much of it from that river.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

actually, the effluence of a nuke plant is a great place to fish. the water isn't radioactive, we hope, but the warmth allows for a longer growing season for the fish.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 17, 2006)

I hear ya there, bt.  Back in OK, there is a coal-fired electric plant near Ponca City.  There is a thermal outlet in the lake, and the lake was stocked with striped bass.  These things grow HUGE, over 70 lbs, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2006)

I tried to smoke a fish once - but couldn't keep it lit. (Sorry - that joke was just _*way*_ too obvious to pass up ....)  

My experience has been that if you can eat it - you can smoke it. Perhaps with the exception of catfish - especially wild catfish, you really need to fry or "blacken" that to counteract the inherent muddy flavor. 

Some of my favorites when we lived in Florida were barracuda, shark, pompano, swordfish, and red snapper.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I hear ya there, bt. Back in OK, there is a coal-fired electric plant near Ponca City. There is a thermal outlet in the lake, and the lake was stocked with striped bass. These things grow HUGE, over 70 lbs, if I'm not mistaken.


 
My old man caught a 48" 70 pound striped bass off of Martha's Vineyard some dozen years ago or so. Took an hour and a half to get it in the boat! Was with a commercial fisherman, who sold it for a buck a pound!

All that, and the actual purpose of the trip wasn't the fishing!


----------



## chfcarolyn (Feb 21, 2006)

*Smoked Black Cod*

The absolute best smoked fish I have ever tasted was smoked black cod - it is expensive but it was even better than chocolate (and I am a chocoholic).  If you can get your hands on it - you will never be the same again


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 21, 2006)

I will have to try this chfcarolyn...


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 21, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I tried to smoke a fish once - but couldn't keep it lit. (Sorry - that joke was just _*way*_ too obvious to pass up ....)
> 
> My experience has been that if you can eat it - you can smoke it. Perhaps with the exception of catfish - especially wild catfish, you really need to fry or "blacken" that to counteract the inherent muddy flavor.
> 
> Some of my favorites when we lived in Florida were barracuda, shark, pompano, swordfish, and red snapper.


 
 that was funny!!!!!! and red snapper sounds good too!!!!


----------

